# Piranha Tank Plants



## Griggs2121 (Jan 15, 2004)

Ok, I'm probably going to be doing a 75G Piranha tank. I'm just looking for suggestions and recomendations...

Lighting, Co2, Substrate

I want to do some Amazon Swords, and maybe some short grassy plants, other than that I'm not really sure what kind of plants I want to use


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

they will probably make lunch of any plant you put in there, i tossed my over grown plants into my p tank and they are all gone now.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

ummmmm...I guess low maintenance plants


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

I thought piranhas were carnivores? If they don't eat plants (I have no idea) I would suggest large root or tied down ones that won't be pulled up easily. Good examples would be bolbitis, java fern, anubias, vallisneria, and ech. swords. I think stem plants and grasses would come uprooted pretty easily.


----------



## Aquaman (Dec 16, 2003)

How about a few Amazon Swords that they can swin in and out of. Would look rather cool i think.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Jan 15, 2004)

I've heard a few cases where the Piranhas eat the leaves off plants. I guess we'll see. 

Ya Im thinking java fern, anubias, amazon swords. I dont know about the vals, I haven't had much luck with them.

If I use two DIY Co2s would that work? I'm also thinking about getting another 100w or so PC light, that would put me over 3 WPG. 

What is the best substrate to use? I've heard of people using like a dirt or soil, I dont know much about it though. Right now I have home depot sand in most of my tanks, I think it looks nice and natural.

Any other thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Using soil is probably not a great move for someone without a lot of experience. It's likely to give you headaches. I think sand will work pretty well so long as it doesn't mess with the water hardness. You'll have to test yours to be sure. 

Pygmy Chain Sword - http://plantedtank.net/pygmychainsword.html would work great as a foreground plant.


----------



## Griggs2121 (Jan 15, 2004)

It might be raising my pH as I can't seem to get it very far under 8, but the hardness I dont think is a problem


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

There is often a correlation between KH and pH. The higher the KH, the higher the pH (barring other pH modifiers like CO2 or buffering additives).


----------



## Griggs2121 (Jan 15, 2004)

I'll test the hardness of one of my tanks w/o sand. Does anyone have a suggestion for substrate? I dont like the big gravel, and other ideas?


----------



## Aquaman (Dec 16, 2003)

Definitely go with Eco-complete. or you could mix eco with black gravel. either way your Pirhana will look really cool in there with some swords and dark gravel.


----------

